# Viper Green TTS



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

I went into my local dealer today to order my TTRS and ended up decidimg against it and bought a Viper Green TTS which they had in group stock instead! Good discount and a very good part exchange value on my Vegas yellow TTS. I should get it next week and will post pictures.

The TTRS can wait until dealers are willing to give discounts!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

So you're going from a TTS to a TTS? Lol


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

no, from a yellow TTs to a green TTs!


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> no, from a yellow TTs to a green TTs!


You got it!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Just fancied a change of colour or is there more to it considering the original intention was to go in for a RS ?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I think a respray may have been a bit cheaper :lol:


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

leopard said:


> Just fancied a change of colour or is there more to it considering the original intention was to go in for a RS ?


The no Discount on the TTRS at the moment was the biggest factor and the fact my car has done quite a few miles. I normally have a car every twelve months. The discount and part exchange price was too good a deal to pass up. I know green isn't everyone's cuppa tea, but my motto is dare to be different!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

cheechy said:


> I think a respray may have been a bit cheaper :lol:


you faster!


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Jason...You're my HERO! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar (Apr 25, 2016)

Photos or it never happened


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

Jasonoldschool said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Just fancied a change of colour or is there more to it considering the original intention was to go in for a RS ?
> ...


Do they even have an options list yet ?! I've rang two dealers, both have no PCP figures or any options info at all !


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

There was one in the showroom for a while when I got my s-line.It did look well.I just think we are too conservative with colour these days.Far too many white,grey,black cars.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Photos please!

I'd love to have the green.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Photos please!
> 
> I'd love to have the green.


I'm picking it up on the 1st so will post some pics when I collect....they sent me some pics from the showroom its at but they were pretty blurry and pretty pants but I will attach anyway.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Have to say I love the green!


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

The green looks awesome.

Was at Hull Audi today and they have a solar orange one in which also looks amazing.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks a bit flat compared to the Viper Green on the Scirocco which really had a zing to it. Maybe its just their photos as you say.
Damn sure I wouldn't have the balls to go for a car like that but it certainly makes a great change from VAG's 50 shades of grey.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Chris698 said:


> The green looks awesome.
> 
> Was at Hull Audi today and they have a solar orange one in which also looks amazing.


I love solar orange, that will be the colour I eventually order my TTrs in.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Looks a bit flat compared to the Viper Green on the Scirocco which really had a zing to it. Maybe its just their photos as you say.
> Damn sure I wouldn't have the balls to go for a car like that but it certainly makes a great change from VAG's 50 shades of grey.


The VW viper green is metallic, this one is a flat colour it's actually Porsche Viper Green.


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

Porsche Viper Green (as on this TTS) is an original "safety colour" form Porsches early seventies colour palette.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I like it! But the missis would never let me order my next TTS (not an RS unless the wheel options improve) in a 'loud' colour, like this viper green , solar orange or vegas yellow. I do however think that colour green is crying out for a black styling pack, which you can spec in Germany. The chrome doesn't quite gel with that colour IMO. Still looks ace though


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Piker Mark said:


> I do however think that colour green is crying out for a black styling pack, which you can spec in Germany. The chrome doesn't quite gel with that colour IMO.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> I like it! But the missis would never let me order my next TTS (not an RS unless the wheel options improve) in a 'loud' colour, like this viper green , solar orange or vegas yellow. I do however think that colour green is crying out for a black styling pack, which you can spec in Germany. The chrome doesn't quite gel with that colour IMO. Still looks ace though


I'm going to get the calipers painted in body colour and I can order the black styling parts direct from a friend in Germany. Also thinking of getting the wheels powdercoatef gloss black. I should pick the car up first week of September.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

I like that a lot. Solar Orange is also my colour of choice and if they reintroduce it, then my wallet would come out of hibernation. 
Frankly, the current TT pallete is dull. Life is too short for dull colours. So what if they devalue your car by 1k because of the colour when you px it? The car drops 10k when you drive it off the forecourt whatever the colour.


----------

